# Looking for online tax software for filing income from furnish holiday lets in France



## yell17 (22 d ago)

We have 2 x furnished holiday apartments rented in South of France, short term lets (i.e. Airbnb) managed fully by a commercial estate agent. Looking for advise on if I can file the taxes online using any particular software (such as Freeagent that I use in UK, but the equivalent one in France)?


----------

